# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  Setup برنامه

## shytonak

سلام دوستان.یه سوال داشتم من وقتی با خود ویژوال برنامم رو setup میکنم وقتی میخواد اجرا بشه پنجره security warring باز میشه و اجازه نصب میخواد میخواستم بدونم آیا راهی هست که این پنجره نیاد.(یا با برنامه دیگه ای setup کنم که این پنجره نیاد)آخه واسه بیشتر نرم افزار های موجود این پنجره نمیاد.

----------


## gdevnb

سلام
برنامت مگه چیه که این هشدار میاد؟
معمولاً برای برنامه های معمولی یه همچین حالتی پیش نمیاد.
اگه مشکلت حل نشد میتونی از InstallAware یا InstallSheild یا از Installer مجانی یا OpenSource نظیر NSIS یا Inno setup استفاده کنی.

----------


## shytonak

من هر برنامه ای که با سی شارپ شیر میکنم وقتی میخواد نصب کنم این پیغام میاد یه برنامه ساده که وقتی رو باتن کلیک میکنید تو لیبل یه متنی رو نمایش میده.

----------


## Ali.Prog

فایل شما با توجه به سطح دسترسی مورد نیازش در سه Level می تونه اجرا بشه:

asInvoker

highestAvailable

requireAdministrator

شما باید در سطح asInvoker فایلتون رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## shytonak

مرسی دوست عزیز میشه یه راهنمایی کنید که چه طوری این کارو کنم.در ضمن دوست عزیز آیا راهی هست که برنامم تو ALL Program و Add or Remove Programs قرار نگیره.

----------


## regbyte

سیستم عاملون ویستاست؟
(فکر می کنم زمانیکه Share می کنید،سیستم برای اجرای فایل نیاز به اجازه سطح بالاتری داره.)

----------

